
The Dark Side of Sleep Hygiene - nwignall
https://nickwignall.com/the-problem-with-sleep-hygiene/
======
blastbeat
> By turning sleep into a life goal, we’ve paradoxically made it harder to
> simply fall asleep.

This is not my experience. My sleep improved tremendous since I started
optimizing for it. Sleep hygiene tips should not be seen as todo lists before
bedtime, but as suggestions to reduce friction. They are exactly about getting
out of the way.

